# Series 1 image



## Rcgraves (Jul 15, 2015)

Can someone send me a series 1 image .tbk hdr112 or whatever will work. Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If you're going to be using a drive larger than the original you might want to go with a larger swap partition size, say 1 MB for every 2GB of hard drive size.

The following images have already been copykern-ed, so they can handle drives bigger than 137GB.

If you're using a PATA drive. and not a SATA with a Marvell chipset adapter, you won't have to worry about hitting the upper limit of 1TB.

Try this one if you're going to use WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

And remember you do not want to use the optimized partition layout on an S1.

Also, if you're using a bigger drive than the original, when it offers to expand tell it NO and then make sure that target drive is selected, check it with

mfsinfo

and if it looks okay and there's an Apple Free partition at the end of the Apple Partition Map, do the expansion as a separate process with

mfsadd

If you're going to do it booting from the MFS Live cd, then this is the version you need

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

and you'll want to not use the

-p

option when you run

restore.

In fact, skip

-z

as well, and if you're using a bigger than original drive, don't expand using

-x

but just go with

-i

and then after restoring check things with

mfsinfo

and then use

mfsadd

to do the expansion as a separate step.


----------

